# How do you power your haunt???



## rpersun (Sep 29, 2011)

I am looking to eliminate some of the extension cords and other necessities and was hoping some of the you could help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

First off, I use GFCI protected outlets so I don't have to worry about kids getting electrocuted. I put 4 in on my porch specifically for this reason to a dedicated circuit breaker in the basement. 

Next, I am not sure what you are trying to eliminate but everything that lights up will need power. I used alot of cords last year, but make sure you use the good cords 14 gauge or so so you won't melt through if you are using long runs of extension cords. 

Third, several are going to LED power for most lights, myself included. This means running landscape wire out in a pin wheel or whatever patter you need and then using vampire clips to go to your LED spots. This eliminates most of the heavy gauge cords and all the plug in spots. The LEDs are all powered off a hacked computer power supply so it is 12 volt and safer for the ToTs. 

Don't know if that is what you are looking for but that is my two cents.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Electrician put in 3 extra outlets on front & back porches..well worth the price. Also, when desperate, we run extension cords in the front and cellar windows for extra power. Extension cords are just part of how things are. I know some people have had power jacks put into their lawns, but they are pretty big & obvious. 
There are covered, weather resistant outet covers (so you can plug 6 cords all in right on the lawn), too but they are about $50 a pop. I tried buying some solar powered spotlights, but the prob with those is, once other floodlights are on, the solar ones go off due to photo eye. We also use candles in the haunt for extra illumination, both battery powered pillar candles and real ones, and small "tap light" night lights hot glued to a popsicle stick & shoved in the ground to light up tombstones. One year, I used one of those flashlights with the huge battery as a spot.It lasted for a few nights before getting too dim. 
To avoid trying to figure out & remember how to light & hook up everything each year, I have a lighting schematic in my Halloween Notebook. Hope this helps.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

I too wanted to ditch the literal tangle of extension cords crossing my yard (especially for lighting) and have started making the move to 12 Vdc...mainly using recycled/scrounged batteries for 12 Vdc and a few 9 Vdc batteries.

Almost all of my lighting is now either 12 Vdc (low voltage landscape lights) or 9 Vdc for LEDs. I also currently have four random sound setups throughout the yard...all run off MP3 players and powered PC speakers which have been converted to run on 9 Vdc batteries.

Animated props are all built around 12 Vdc batteries for power...not that I have that many yet. :frowneton:

Here's a look at some of the 12 Vdc stuff: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28371

LED lights are excellent for spot and prop lighting...search around in the forum, there are some very excellent tutorials on building them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We have to live with some extension cords for the animated props and some larger lights, but we made good use of battery-powered small LED flashlights last year as individual spots on tombstones and other static props. Very portable and saves on a lot of wire running. We also have a battery-powered lantern and another that uses battery-operated tea lights.

Some of our props have LED eyes, and those just take a 9V battery.


----------

